# Livery yards Hurley/Baxterley/Atherstone/Tamworth



## Dot2dot (20 January 2014)

I'm looking to possibly move to Hurley. Are there any recommendations or warnings for livery yards in the area. I would be looking for ideally assisted livery or DIY if very close to the village. Must have a ménage! Any advice would be appreciated as looking on google maps there seem to be hundreds of ménage's around the area!!

Thanks


----------



## chaps89 (21 January 2014)

Pop into countrywide on the a444 at the redgate junction near Nuneaton, they have a noticeboard and are a friendly bunch, also try Pinwall feeds outside atherstone. Theres mythe farm just outside ratcliffe culey, poss a bit far for you. Theres also another yard owned by the same family down the road. Will try and think of the names of 2 other yards I know of that may suit for you too (can picture them in my head but doesnt really help you, lol)


----------



## Greylegs (21 January 2014)

Try Middleton Equestrian. Very professionally run place with good facilities. They have a good website as well if you want to google them...


----------



## Dot2dot (21 January 2014)

Thanks. From what I can see on middleton's website is only full livery prices. Looks a bit expensive! Do they do DIY as well?


----------



## Greylegs (21 January 2014)

Sorry, don't know if they do DIY. But I know a couple of folks who've been there and people who work there now and I know it's a good place.  I guess you get what you pay for ... but it would be worth giving them a call if its in the right area.


----------



## sam-b (1 February 2014)

There is forest edge in wood end? Not sure what its like though.


----------



## Frumpoon (5 February 2014)

Avoid Middleton equestrian,you definitely don't get what you pay for...even when you pay through the nose....


----------



## Dot2dot (5 February 2014)

Yes I heard recently some bad things about Middleton! It's very expensive as well!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 February 2014)

Frumpoon said:



			Avoid Middleton equestrian,you definitely don't get what you pay for...even when you pay through the nose....
		
Click to expand...

Just read through their contract. Is is normal practice for full livery to be minus bedding ?  When you add up all the extras the price is near training fees level in a lower level race yard.


----------



## Dot2dot (5 February 2014)

I did realise that Alice!! My current DIY includes straw and hay for £30 a week so you can imagine why I'm loathed to pay so much.


----------



## Dot2dot (5 February 2014)

Oops I meant didn't realise.


----------



## Frumpoon (6 February 2014)

She adds on extras for hay as well....basically treats liveries like cash cows and can't bring herself to be pleasant to them....that was when the riding school was going anyway, now that's run into the ground she might have to reassess the business model


----------



## Renvers (7 February 2014)

Tim Marsland has a yard in Middleton, I know people who have liveried there and didn't seem to dislike it, I don't have any details for it though.


----------



## Dot2dot (10 July 2014)

I am on the look out again as now needing a yard with individual turn out due to injury. I can't risk further field injuries. Any advice much apreciated. Also looking at Coleshill areas as this is where I work.


----------



## Chunkie (30 July 2014)

If you're still looking, Epps Farm at Bentley had a space a couple of weeks ago - may be worth giving them a call, also, Abbey Farm at Merevale have spaces.


----------



## Frumpoon (30 July 2014)

If you don't want field injuries I'd avoid abbey farm, from what I recall they have a lot of barbed wire, may have been updated in recent times though....


----------



## Lindav01 (7 August 2014)

Dot2dot said:



			I am on the look out again as now needing a yard with individual turn out due to injury. I can't risk further field injuries. Any advice much apreciated. Also looking at Coleshill areas as this is where I work.
		
Click to expand...

Hi - there is a lovely new livery set up in Hurley now, a girl called Julie is now running it, Springfield Stables not far from the Post Office I think.  PM me if you want her number, sure she would be happy to accomodate you


----------



## Evie91 (10 August 2014)

Suttons is lovely. Think it's about fifteen minutes from Hurley, if that. Helen does DIY or full livery. 
If DIY hay is included, think it's about £26 a week. There is a ménage, small jumping paddock, lots of bridle paths (although you do have to go down a main road to get to the off road riding) and some small cross country jumps. Helen can also provide transport. 
Other liveries seem friendly too. Worth a look


----------



## Dot2dot (7 October 2014)

Thanks Linda i've messaged you as that is an ideal location for me! Evie suttons is a bit far out for me but I do know a few people there that are happy


----------

